# PIB live ice report



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

20-25 shanties and quads off the west shore. Every bit of 8” and building. We’re picking away at the fish. Best start in years. Good luck


----------



## steelheadmagic (Jul 17, 2012)

chumthrower said:


> View attachment 481998
> 
> 20-25 shanties and quads off the west shore. Every bit of 8” and building. We’re picking away at the fish. Best start in years. Good luck


I am jealous! Stuck at work


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice! Looks like will be fun! Hope ice continues to build and we have a long season. 👍


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

Where @ doc?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Will be there on Sunday.


----------



## mnhovinga (Dec 13, 2018)

chumthrower said:


> View attachment 481998
> 
> 20-25 shanties and quads off the west shore. Every bit of 8” and building. We’re picking away at the fish. Best start in years. Good luck


Should be even better/thicker ice by Monday


----------



## Bowtech17 (Jan 11, 2011)

I’d like to try this… what are they catching out there?
I may make the drive out there next weekend…


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Bowtech17 said:


> I’d like to try this… what are they catching out there?
> I may make the drive out there next weekend…


Probably not quite drivable yet. 😂


----------



## Bowtech17 (Jan 11, 2011)

PapawSmith said:


> Probably not quite drivable yet. 😂


Well I’m certainly not walking from Ashtabula county


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Bowtech17 said:


> Well I’m certainly not walking from Ashtabula county


Kelley’s would be closer to you😂


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

i went out from catawba,no fish for me.
ice is good did not find any problem with ice.911 crack is frozen,few guys with machines,they fished from catawba point to 2 miles west and 2 miles NW,some shove ice the pas is good 3 to 5" snow.do not lesen to anybody check where you step and you will be fine.i was on 9" ice.


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Great informative report Happpysnag .Thanks for the share, good luck to you .


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Ended up with seven keepers. 16-18” fish
Ice looked good 6-8” everywhere we drilled. 
some shoves but were all frozen over. 
buddy knocked the new state record off my line in HIS excitement.🤬


----------



## jimmy g (Apr 2, 2013)

Legendary Manitoba “Greenback Walleyes” on Lake Winnipeg
&urlfix=1&adurl=https://huntfishmanitoba.ca/go-fishing/ice-fishing/%3Futm_source%3DCarbon%2520Media%26utm_medium%3DNative%26utm_campaign%3D2022_HF_Hunt%2520Fish%2520MB%253A%2520IFEP_United%2520States_CD%2521_AM%2521%257CHunt%2520Fish_AD%2521_AM%2521%26utm_content%3DTravel%2520Manitoba_Native_AT%2521']Manitoba is home to the bucket list Greenback Walleye found only in Lake Winnipeg. Catch your Master Angler this winter!
Cut the advertising


----------

